# "Pregnant" cow mounting her own yearling calf?! Normal?



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

My cow was bred 5 months ago, has not shown any signs of heat since and is starting to get a big belly. She has always conceived the first AI, every time - so I have not been worried about whether or not she is pregnant. It seems obvious.

She has an 11 month old heifer daughter and I STILL have to keep them separate or the baby will nurse. Ugh! That's a different problem.

Last night and today, the mother has acted super interested in the heifer, bawling when not near her. Unfortunately, my son tethered them near enough to each other that the heifer nursed - ugh. Heifer is acting very sick to her stomach.

When I went to walk them up to the barn today, the mother cow literally tried to mount her daughter. She has done that once before, back in Nov when she herself was in heat and I had her bred.

Does this mean that she is NOT pregnant and has come into heat or that she is pregnant but is in heat anyway or could the heifer be in heat? Do pregnant cows mount cows that are in heat? I am beginning to think that the heifer is in heat. Her vulva looks red.

Sorry - haven't had multiple cows before.

BTW: Should I be worried about the heifer with a belly full of milk? She probably got a 2-3 quarts.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Quite normal - and it will be the calf that is on heat, not the mother. Cows, even pregnant, will mount other cows that are on heat.

The heifer will be fine with a gutsful of milk but she may get the squirts for a day or so. Serves her right. Have you not got a paddock where you can shove the heifer out of the way. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Well, cjb, it appears that your cow is not only a lesbian, she is a pedophile as well.


Just kidding!!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes as Ronney has said, the heifer could be in heat, and your bred cow may try to ride her. And the heifer needs to be kept away from momma for awhile, or if she still tries to nurse you may have to put in a weaning ring. Thanks Marc


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

What's a weaning ring?

I do have them separated mostly but tied one out - my son tied the other too close. Oops.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

here's your weaning ring

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&mscssid=BMF7GBA9T1Q98H923QN14BHV8902CQF1

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&mscssid=58PW6F6CXTAP8HTBQBFNR1BHXP5ACEKD

okay, I am not getting a good link tonight. Sorry. They have several here at Jeffers. put "weaning ring" into the search bar, 
thery have several choices. I like the one that you can screw down and tighten. I sort of doubt you are wanting to pierce this heifers nose. 
That just doesn't seem like your style to me somehow.  

What did you end up naming Violet's calf anyway? And how is she almost a year old ALREADY!? Time does fly.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

What a barbaric thing to do. Why don't you just let nature take its course and have them wean on their own terms?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Dutchie said:


> What a barbaric thing to do. Why don't you just let nature take its course and have them wean on their own terms?


Yeah, heck. Let her nurse all her days! She could be the fattest milk fed dairy cow you've ever seen.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

> Well, cjb, it appears that your cow is not only a lesbian, she is a pedophile as well.


Oh gosh! ROFL!

On the other note, I think, when it comes to cows, there are far more barbaric things that go on - lol. . .


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Oh wow - holding my comments regarding that being barbaric..... must. resist. sarcasm.

I'm thinking that this calf would nurse forever more, seriously. I think that the calf that's due in August might resent that a little bit and it might be a little cruel to not provide Violet with a couple of months off of nursing before she delivers again.

Violet's calf was named "Scarlet" as it sounds like Violet and is another color. Also, she's pretty red for a Jersey.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Why don't you just let nature take its course and have them wean on their own terms?


My Holstein/Angus heifer nursed until well into her 2nd year.

I didn't breed her mother again, and eventually I think she just ran out of milk! 

You've never seen a fatter or sassier heifer, though. LOL


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

There could be a movie "CJB the Barbarian," like Conan, but more cows, less swords.


----------



## dreamweaver (Aug 16, 2013)

I had a similar problem with a cow that is due this month and still has her year old calf nursing on her. I called the vet and he said it was very important to separate them before the new calf is born because the older calf will get all the colostrum & when the new baby is born he could not live without the first milk colostrum from his mother. Needless to say, I have separated them and everything is going fine except for a lot of bellowing from the year old calf & we are anxiously awaiting the birth of the new calf.


----------

